# "We weren’t in construction so nobody wanted to know



## canicemcavoy (16 Jan 2010)

[broken link removed]#

Good insight into how the banks not only loans too much to developers, but loaned too little to otherwise healthy businesses:



> Set up in 2004, it’s already in the top three producers of cooked pork ribs in Europe, with a turnover this year of more than €9 million and a workforce of more than 50. Not so long ago, however, the banks wouldn’t give its business plan a second glance.
> “The banks had absolutely no interest, though everything was booming,” recalls the company’s Danish founder and managing director Bo Nielsen. “We weren’t in construction so nobody wanted to know. They had easier ways of making money – or so they thought.
> “They told me the business wouldn’t work. But as I said cheekily to my bank manager the other day: ‘Isn’t it funny that we’re still in business when a lot of the people you were throwing money at a few years ago are nowhere to be found’?”


----------

